# Venezuela 06 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 4, 2008)

Carabobo FC v Aragua FC
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.90 3.20 3.50 All Bets (1) 
Dep. Italia v Zulia
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.727 3.25 4.20 All Bets (1) 
El Vigia v LLaneros Guanare
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  2.20 3.20 2.80 All Bets (1) 
Estrella Roja v Portuguesa FC
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.444 3.80 6.00 All Bets (1) 
Maracaibo v Anzoategui
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.20 All Bets (1) 
Minerven v Caracas
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  3.10 3.20 2.05 All Bets (1) 
Monagas SC v Estudiantes Merida
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.70 3.40 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Tachira v Mineros De Guayana
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.333 4.20 7.50 All Bets (1) 
Zamora FC v Guaros de Lara
 06/11/2008 00:00 GMT
  1.571 3.50 5.00 All Bets (1)


----------

